
Serving frozen food without telling customers is fraud, rules top Italian court - Biba89
https://www.thelocal.it/20170719/serving-frozen-food-without-telling-customers-menu-fraud-rules-top-italian-cassation-court
======
techtonics
Great idea to hold restaurants accountable for transparency with their
clientele, especially in a country that as the article mentions, has a high
amount of tourism due to their food.

------
thedevindevops
I think a better title for this article would be:

Ice Cream (Frozen)

